# Auger sharpener question



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

At Cabala's I saw an auger sharpener made by Strike Master for $8. Anyone have experience with these? Do they work?

Please advise.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

no experience with the sharpener… But from my own experience trying to sharpen my auger blades at home ... get them professionally sharpened, or buy new blades


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Be careful how you use your auger and get at least three seasons out of your auger. Trying to sharpen is a waste of time. Buy new blades.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

if that is the one you drag across the blade like a knife sharpener forget it , will only make you nuts. if ya have a hand drill like like 9 said new blades, get old one sharpened. if power drill hone on a stone .


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

There are some places that sharpen blades that people seems to be pretty happy with. I know fish307.com does it for a reasonable price, but there's probably some local places that do as well. Maybe give Marks Bait and Tackle a call? I've never sharpened my own, but the consensus seems to be that it's more difficult than it looks and isn't worth the hastle to save a couple bucks.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

I didn’t think they Words that hard to sharpen I would give it a try


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Tazmanme said:


> I didn’t think they Words that hard to sharpen I would give it a try


Meant to say I didn’t think they were that hard to sharpen I’ve sharpened mine several times with good success


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I just work mine on the smoother side of a flat stone a little bit. Both the flat side and the angle. This will work a few times when they get dull. Not really sharpening more just truing the edge up a bit. Unless they are damaged this can work for years. When you get to the point metal has to be removed you better have something that you can set the angle with or have it done or buy new.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I really appreciate all the information. Thank you all.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried to sharpen my blades on my auger many years ago and it was a huge fail. Probably just my lack of understanding and skill set but I ended up buying new blades to be able to cut a hole again.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

after precision grinding for many years grinding all sorts of cutting edges its not a mystery its just tough too sharpen a hollow grind edge without a machine. I have a power drill and my blades get honed by hand, cut like a bandit .. BUT when you have a hand auger its different . those blades need to be shaving sharp ... when I go up to certain places on erie the sand mixes in with the ice and takes out even a new set of blades pretty fast.. one very important thing about ice drills is don't bang the blades on the ice, or in the hole . send them out for sharpening, keep spares. oh yeah carry spare screws with those lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hole Drilling suggestions for long blade life. 
 Don't use a lot of downward pressure. Let the blades do their work.
Don't re-drill used holes.
Don't drill through ice that has a lot of suspended drbris.
Don't let someone else us your auger unless you know he is aware of blae abuse.
Always keep you blade cover on when not in use.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

spot on


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

RStock521 said:


> There are some places that sharpen blades that people seems to be pretty happy with. I know fish307.com does it for a reasonable price, but there's probably some local places that do as well. Maybe give Marks Bait and Tackle a call? I've never sharpened my own, but the consensus seems to be that it's more difficult than it looks and isn't worth the hastle to save a couple bucks.


Mogadore bait and tackle sends them out.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I tried myself, failed miserably. I can put a good edge on a knife though.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm sure there are a lot of people who sharpen blades. The one I have used clear back to the 1970's is Bud Hull. He was the only person I ever found who could sharpen the old spoon style augers. More recently he has done mora style blades and they also were returned and cut like new.


----------

